# 97 Jetta 2.0L



## pglei (Jun 16, 2011)

OK I need to change the oil on this beater. it has 160K miles on it. I have 4 qts of Mobil 1 15W-50. I also have a couple of cases of Mobil 1 5W-20 for my Durango. Its getting cold outside. Are either of these an option for Winter, or should I just go get 5W-40?


----------

